# 7 000 blasitas!!!!



## albertovidal

Estimadísima blasita:

¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 7 000 FANTÁSTICOS POSTS!

Gracias por participar de este foro y permitirnos aprender de ti.

Un gran cariño,
Alberto


----------



## Pinairun

albertovidal said:


> ¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 7 000 FANTÁSTICOS POSTS!



Merecidísimas felicitaciones, _blasita_.
Recibe las mías también, porque disfruto, y aprendo, mucho leyéndote.
Que esos 7 000 crezcan y se multipliquen como por mandato divino.


----------



## Peterdg

Blasita,

¡¡Muchas felicidades por tus 7000 aportes!!

Y, ¡que sigan muchos más!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

blasita, blasita.
¡Cómo vas tan aprisita!
Que en esta tarde con brisita,
Sigas de todos nosotros tan apreciadita.


----------



## blasita

*Alberto*: una maravillosa sorpresa. Muchas gracias por abrir este hilo. Estos foros tienen mucha suerte de tenerte como forero. Gracias por enseñarme un poco más cada día que pasa y por ser como eres.

*Pinairun*: es imposible llegar a la altura de la maestra. 

*Peter*: que pueda seguir aprendiendo de ti mucho tiempo.

*Juan*: ¡hasta una poesía y todo! Un lujazo.

*Muchas gracias a todos. Un abrazo.*


----------



## swift

¡Blasita! ¡Qué bonita ocasión es ésta para saludarte y para felicitarte también! Muchas gracias por todo lo que aportas a los foros, por tu simpatía y por tu gran habilidad para desenmarañar hilos. 

Un gran saludo,


José


----------



## blasita

Gracias, José, no sabes la ilusión que me hace tu felicitación. Me ha salido un pareado (aprende, Juan).

Te admiro y aprendo un montón de ti.

Un abrazo.


----------



## albertovidal

Bueno, mujer, ¡Que ya va siendo hora de que, entre todos, hagamos un buen brindis por ti!

¡Brindemos!


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Alberto.

*¡Por vosotros!

*Y de aquí que cada uno se sirva la que más le guste (una botella para cada uno, que no falte): http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/s...round-bottles-have-no-labels-and-reflecti.jpg. Yo estoy a dieta.


----------



## albertovidal

¿Es una sola por persona?
¿Qué hacemos cuando se nos acaba?. ¿Tienes más?


----------



## blasita

¡Qué abusón!

Vale, esta noche me paso por mis viñedos: http://www.uncastellum.com/media/images/image/PRIMAVERA EN PAGO DE VALDEFUNES.jpg y mañana os traigo más.


----------



## duvija

¡7000! ¡Felicitaciones y seguí participando hasta lograr que en cada hilo tengas la última palabra! (suele ser así, ¿no?)


----------



## chamyto

Enhorabuena por esos 7000 posts. Es un placer leerte .


----------



## Calambur

¡Qué bueno, Blasita!, más de siete mil posts en sólo trece meses, y todos atinados.

Estuve pensando que, desde antiguo, el siete fue un número mágico. Siete son las virtudes; siete, los pecados capitales; setenta veces siete es la cantidad mínima de veces que uno debe perdonar; y tú vas por los siete...¡mil! Te has ganado el Cielo, créeme, admiro tu paciencia y tu tolerancia, que te convierten en una de las siete maravillas de WR (claro que si ahora mismo me preguntas quiénes son las otras seis, no sabría contestarte al toque, pero seguro que eres una de las siete). No dejes de acompañarnos.

¡Mira!: he hecho un pacto con mi avatar y me ha permitido venir a dejarte este regalito.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas Felicidades, Blasita. 
Es un placer encontrarse contigo y tu gran *¡energía!*. (Y sabiduría).  
Con mis mejores deseos, recibe un saludo afectuoso, 
N


----------



## Canela Mad

Enhorabuena. Mira que es difícil ser profusa y minuciosa a la vez. Tú lo consigues siempre.

Con mis deseos de otros siete mil más,

CM


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, *Duvi. *Sí, muchas veces soy un pedazo de pesada y cabezota, pero siempre con buena intención ... Un saludito.

*Chamyto.* Espero poder coincidir más contigo en los hilos. Gracias y un cordial saludo. 

No me merezco, ni mucho menos, tus elogios, *Calambur *(las otras seis te pertenecen, y yo diría que las siete). Te agradezco todo un montón. ¡Me encanta el regalito! Un abrazo.

Hombre, lo de energía a veces, de lo de sabiduría andamos menos sobrados, pero aprendemos cada día de gente tan maja como tú. Gracias, *Namarne. *Un abrazo.

¡Qué ilusión, *Canela*! Que sepas que intento leer todos y cada uno de tus certeros e interesantes comentarios en los foros. Gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Lis48

Congrats Blasita! Let´s have a race to see who can get to 10,000 first!
Lis xx


----------



## blasita

Cheers, Lis!

OK, I must accept the challenge.

Many thanks again.


----------



## utrerana

Blasita:
¡Qué voy a decir yo! Creo que no encuentro palabras para expresar mi agradecimiento a la labor que haceis, y digo bien, haceis, pues cuánta gente habrá como yo que aprenda día a día de todos vosotros, de tí, que podemos contar con esa mano que tendeis, que tiendes.
Siempre que tengo dudas encuentro la ayuda necesaria, el apoyo y palabras de ánimos para seguir.
Gracias, gracias por compartir 7000 veces lo que sabes.
¡Un beso!


----------



## blasita

¡Muchas gracias, Utrerana!

*'Hacemos*': que tú tambien. 

Te agradezco un montón tus calurosas palabras. Un beso para ti también.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Felicidades Blasi, y que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Maid. Un abrazo.


----------

